# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  شمسی کردن تاریخ ویندوز XP

## nasr

سلام
چگونه میشه تاریخ را در ویندوز XP تبدیل به تاریخ شمسی کرد 

آیا اصلا راهی برای اینکارهست 

البته با دلفی می تونم تاریخ را تبدیل کنم 

در ویندوز 98 یه فارسی ساز پارسا نصب می کردیم خودش فایل OLEAUT32.dll را تغییر می داد 

حالا می خوام ببینم برای ویندوز XP چه راهی هست 

ممنون

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من هم منتظر جوابم ..باتشکر

----------


## Mohammad S

یک کامپوننت مجانی جناب آقای ربیعی دارند که  یک Edit که در آن تاریخ نوشته شده به شما نشان می دهد
در سایت www.farsicomponents.com هم جناب آقای رحیمی فراهانی کامپوننت جالبی دارند که البته  :دلار:  ولی خیلی گران نیست 5500 تومان. به نظر من که ارزش خریدش را دارد . من که از آن استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم.

----------


## rambod51

اگه منظورت استفاده در برنامه نویسی است شما میتونی از یک dll که به همراه ویندوز اکس پی سپهر وجود داره استفاده کنی مثال هم داره
اما اگه میخوای تاریخ خود ویندوز را فارسی کنید باید فارسی سازو طبق راهنمای اون نصب کنید

----------


## MHS

> اگه منظورت استفاده در برنامه نویسی است شما میتونی از یک dll که به همراه ویندوز اکس پی سپهر وجود داره استفاده کنی مثال هم داره
> اما اگه میخوای تاریخ خود ویندوز را فارسی کنید باید فارسی سازو طبق راهنمای اون نصب کنید


اگه منظورت استفاده در برنامه نویسی است شما میتونی از dll استفاده کنید!
حالا اگر dll را می خواهید می تونم براتون بفرستم!
mehr_mhs@yahoo.com

----------


## ali643

بابا هادی عجب کلاسی گذاشتی
تو وطن که جون به ازرائل نمی دی حالا چی شده فداکار شدی پترس :D 
برو کنکورتو بخون نمی خواد دستو دل بازی کنی
در ضمن اگه DLL رو می خواید تو همین فروم می تونی پیدا کنی
کلید جستجوت همfdate باشه


*No Warez Activity*

----------

